# Radio Recommendation



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

looking for recommendations on radio's to communicate from the line to bird boys.


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

I love the Motorola MT352R. They are about $75 on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FELOZO

My training group and I have been collectively through a lot of radios, but this one seems to stand out. Rugged, reliable. Weatherproof. Rechargeable batteries using standard usb charger cable. I'm still amazed how long a charge lasts.


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

For what it's worth, purchased a Motorola set a few years ago for my sister's kids. I believe it was the 350 although not for sure, but it was in the same family as the MT352R. Kids used and abused them and they kept working. We take them on vacation every year to the coast. From the house to the beach it is approximately 3/4 of a mile and the radio is clear. For the price point, it was a great purchase. If I were to buy another radio today, I would reach for another motorola, likely the one listed in the above post.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have used Motorola and Midland radios. I prefer the Midland.
If you do a search , there has been several threads on this subject.


----------

